

Building Your Own Gmail in a Day - mbellotti
http://sendgrid.com/blog/building-your-own-gmail-with-temboo-and-sendgrid/

======
halbermensch
Nifty little app, but in no way comparable with a service the scale of Gmail.

So a better title might be, "Doh! What's above the hood != what's under the
hood."

